# single shot rifles??



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I've noticed on several whitetail hunting TV shows, that people are using these single shot rifles. They look kinda like a muzzle loader and break in half for reloading.... Can someone tell me what kind of rifles these are??

thanks in advance
madison


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Could be Thompson Center Encore rifles. A beefed up version of the Contender. I use the pistol version of the Encore for my big game hunts. They are single shots and break action similar to o/u shotguns. The rifles are nice and extremely accurate however I'm a high power handgun hunter myself when it comes to big game hunting!


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

yea most single shots i have ever seen used on tv are the Thompson Center Encore. r u thinking of buying 1????


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I have been flirting with the idea of buying one.. From what I have seen so far, they seem to be very accurate at long distances...

madison


----------



## huntnfish (Oct 27, 2003)

Ruger makes a nice single shot. I'm not real sure what model it is. They are more of a high-end gun and are a little pricey.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

the model of the rugers is #1 they are made in almost all calibers. that would be a great choice as well. but they are alittle pricy and kick hard.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Browing makes one too, they are really nice.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

the browning high walls are nice but have a classic look to them that i dont particulurly like. but thats just me.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Single shots are very accurate. I've shot both Thompson and Rugers. The kick is only relative to the caliber you shoot. Plus if you are a good enough shot, you only need one shot, right??

H2OfowlND


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

There are a number of companies making single shots, from classics like the Frank Wesson #1 replica in 45-90, to Blazer, Mossberg and New England Firearms, with an accompanying variety of prices. As mentioned, accuracy, recoil, etc are a function of many factors, expecially including the caliber (a 450 Marlin WILL kick more than a 22 Hornet, every time). A single shot in principle is a very good idea. It forces you to consider before beginning to bang away at game and to do your part to be a responsible hunter. Consider what you want it to do, and there is a rifle/caliber combination out there for you.


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Always wanted to get me a Ruger #1 in .243 for some reason. I favor the falling block action over the standard break-barrel action because I think less pressure escapes, the barrel is not moved, and it just works cooler. TC Encore is a sweet looking rifle and they have even made a blackpowder rifle, I'd still take a short Ruger #1 any day though


----------

